

Ask HN: anyone from Berlin startup scene? - winterismute

Hi, I am an Italian computer scientist who will be in Berlin for a few days starting next weekend. Since I will have Saturday 24th and most of Sunday 25th free, and since I have heard that the startup scene and related &quot;hacker&quot; community is pretty big over there, I was wondering if any HN reader also happened to be free on those days and would not mind chatting over a coffe or a beer, sharing some experiences. Or even just point me to some co-working spaces&#x2F;hub where I could just step in and watch people creating something. My main interests are games, graphics&#x2F;visualization, and data retrieval. You can find some of my contacts in my profile.
Hope those kind of threads are allowed! In any case, thank you in advance.
======
bjoerns
hi, I'm based in Berlin (I run spreadgit, a version control system for Excel).
we could meet up for a beer or something on Saturday. Otherwise, the cool
startup kids hang out in the betahaus over in Kreuzberg
([http://www.betahaus.com/berlin/](http://www.betahaus.com/berlin/)). I'll
drop you an email.

~~~
gailees
The really cool startup kids hangout in
[http://www.sanktoberholz.de/](http://www.sanktoberholz.de/)

------
gailees
I'm here. Shoot me an message: bit.ly/hellllyeah

------
X4
near Frankfurt, sorry

